# Multifunction Steering Wheel Mode Button



## steventucker1971 (May 14, 2007)

When I press the mode button on the steering I get the message "NO FUNCTION". I expected it to change from CD to Radio etc.. Is this right?

I dont have the phone prep option.

Appreciate any help ...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Without the phone prep thats all it does. As you would have been able to find out easily with the use of the search function :?


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

The search system does not always bring up the most relevent information(not the best search engine I guess) but can be helpful sometimes!~


----------



## steventucker1971 (May 14, 2007)

just to clarify for anyone else that might have the same problem - the mode button is for switching between phone and head unit. it does not switch between different audio sources within the head unit such as cd to radio even when phone prep is installed. therefore no function when no phone prep installed.

manual is somewhat confusing on this and implies you can switch between audio sources regardless if you have phone prep or not.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry to be so blunt but most people think they are the only ones with the fault and some of us having their cars for over a year have seen it all before :?


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

A lot of things have been posted more than once...don't feel bad...a lot of people IMO feel that the search function is not the best anyway and are actually trying to think of ways to remedy it...


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

...and those who don't want to answer a question they've seen a thousand times before don't have to... unless they want to dig about having to :roll:


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Just a thought - why can't we implement a Google search on this forum's content alone? I believe it's a paid-for service from Google to have their software running on the TTF server...but it spiders the local pages and pick up everything pretty much in real time!


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea! A search like that might be more resourceful!


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

steventucker1971 said:


> manual is somewhat confusing on this and implies you can switch between audio sources regardless if you have phone prep or not.


Dead right, the manual is very confusing on this subject.
It clearly says that you can switch between audio sources by pressing the 'Mode' button but when you try it just displays 'No func'. [smiley=dizzy2.gif] 
I remember having a mild tantrum over this.

Oh, and i've been around ages and still cant use the the bloody search facility, the words chocolate and teapot spring to mind! - bit like the MFSW really :? Looks cool at night though


----------

